# Austin, TX, Grim Tales One Shot - 11/23/05



## Flynn (Nov 17, 2005)

Good Afternoon, All,

I'm planning on running a *Grim Tales* One Shot on the evening of Wednesday, November 23rd, 2005, from 6:30pm to 10:00pm. This is the day before Thanksgiving and my normal gaming group will have a few empty seats, so I figured this would be a great time to try out *Grim Tales* and possibly meet a few new gamers in the Austin, TX area.

If you are interested in participating in a *Grim Tales* One Shot, using a Sword & Sorcery (aka Conan-esque) scenario, please feel free to post here or email me directly via my profile. If you send me an email, make sure to let me know who you are and why you are writing.  Thanks!

Looking forward to meeting you,
Flynn


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

I really wish I lived in Austin and could take you up on that.

For what it's worth, my wife really wishes we lived in Austin too.  She's a Texas gal in Detroit, and this time of year is not her favorite.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll have to confirm, but I'd love to play. Lemme know. My email is <my enworld handle>@caffeine.net

Dyal: So, move back! Dell's hiring.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2005)

Are they really?  I might send a resume that way, then.  Seriously.

And if it works out, Flynn, I expect some sword & planet action!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Are they really?  I might send a resume that way, then.  Seriously.
> 
> And if it works out, Flynn, I expect some sword & planet action!




Send it directly to me. I work here...


----------



## Flynn (Nov 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Are they really?  I might send a resume that way, then.  Seriously.
> 
> And if it works out, Flynn, I expect some sword & planet action!




You make it back here, and we'll see to it! 

Hope you can make it,
Flynn


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Send it directly to me. I work here...



You're on!  Texas compared to Michigan--better food, better housing prices, closer to family, better weather---assuming the pay scale is at all comparable, its a no brainer.

Uh... don't mean to hijack your thread, Flynn, but how do I reach you, ragboy?  Send me an email at my gmail.com account--joshuadyal.

Thanks!


----------



## Flynn (Nov 18, 2005)

*There are still seats open...*

BTW, there are still seats open, my friends, if you would like to join us. 

Hope to hear from you soon,
Flynn


----------



## nocanes (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry I missed it. Maybe next time...


----------

